# picturesque



## shawnee

I'm using this aesthetic term in the context of 19th c. travellers in Greece and the prevailing taste that predisposed them to ruins and so forth. I found a wiki page but there was no Greek page. I don't have a dictionary that would adequately translate this term. I suspect that I use it as is, only in Greek letters. In which case, I would appreciate help in rendering 'picturesque' in Greek.


----------



## Cynastros

shawnee said:


> I'm using this aesthetic term in the context of 19th c. travellers in Greece and the prevailing taste that predisposed them to ruins and so forth. I found a wiki page but there was no Greek page. I don't have a dictionary that would adequately translate this term. I suspect that I use it as is, only in Greek letters. In which case, I would appreciate help in rendering 'picturesque' in Greek.


 *Γλαφυρή περιγραφή*, αποτύπωση. Vivid description,  [If I understand correctly ].


----------



## ireney

Did you check the WR dictionary? 

"Γλαφυρός" or, as Cynastros' said and as the context may demand, "γλαφυρή περιγραφή", are the best translations. Or anything else including "γλαφυρός" really. Transcribing it won't work. If you feel "γλαφυρός"  is not exactly what you have in mind, you can very well put "picturesque" in parenthesis next to the first instance of "γλαφυρός"/whatever.


----------



## cougr

I'm not really sure how you plan to use the term,shawnee, but in most instances it can be rendered using the word 'γραφικό' and its variations: for example γραφικό (μέρος/τοπίο), γραφική (θέα/ πόλη), γραφικότητα (ie.picturesqueness) etc.

edit: a sample sentence would've been good. :d


----------



## shawnee

Sorry all. I see now how a sample sentence is essential here. It is an introductory sentence that is followed by reference to Edward Lear and a short description of topography. 
_Ιδού_ sample:"The islands amply satisfied nineteenth century taste for the picturesque." 
So far I'm thinking that I will have to resort to the inclusion of the very specific in artistic terms 'picturesque' in brackets. It should be understood that I intend to use the word in its professional sense and not the way it is popularly understood.


----------



## cougr

I'm pretty sure that "γραφικό" fits the bill here, particularly if you include (picturesque) next to it. For example see this (pp31-32) :

http://www.eel.uoa.gr/downloads/teuxos6/agogi 6d.pdf


----------



## Cynastros

shawnee said:


> Sorry all. I see now how a sample sentence is essential here. It is an introductory sentence that is followed by reference to Edward Lear and a short description of topography.
> _Ιδού_ sample:"The islands amply satisfied nineteenth century taste for the picturesque."
> So far I'm thinking that I will have to resort to the inclusion of the very specific in artistic terms 'picturesque' in brackets. It should be understood that I intend to use the word in its professional sense and not the way it is popularly understood.


islands in the nineteenth century, sufficiently full of sense of picturesqueness.  νησιά  του δεκάτου εννάτου αιώνος, σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό γεμάτα από αίσθηση γραφικότητας.    [προσπαθώ ακόμα ! ]


----------



## shawnee

Ομολογώ με συγγνώμη Ireney  δεν κοίταξα στο WR λεξικό _mia culpa_ big time. Να μη πολυλογώ βρίσκω τη λέξη «γραφικότητα» πολύ ικανοποιητική και δεν θα προσθέσω το αγγλικό σε παρένθεση. Πολύ ενημερωτικό και ευχάριστο ήταν το διάβασμα του άρθρου που πρότεινες cougr. Παραθέτω τις απορίες μου για τη χρήση των (“ και”) καθ’όλο το κείμενο αντί για (« και ») κάτι που είχα κάνει θέμα συζητήσεως προηγουμένως. Συγκεντρώνοντας την προσπάθεια του Συναστρου και άλλων δοκιμάζω την επόμενη φράση:

Τα τοπία των νησιών πρόσφεραν άφθονο περιθώριο να ικανοποιηθούν τα γούστα του 19ου αιώνα για γραφικότητα.

ΥΓ. Αν δεν το έχω ξαναπεί μην διατάξετε να μου διορθώνετε τα Ελληνικά μου οπότε θέλετε.


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> _Ιδού_ sample:"The islands amply satisfied nineteenth century taste for the picturesque."



Hi shawnee, for what its worth this is my attempt at translating the above.

'Η γραφικότητα των νησιών κατά μεγάλο βαθμό ικανοποιούσε την αισθητική του 19ου αιώνα προς αυτήν.'

Its definitely not as easy as initially appeared.Hopefully someone from the team will fine tune our attempts and have it translated properly.


----------



## shawnee

Thank you again cougr. I will make a fist of it, or I will change it! I will not bother everyone further with this one as it will probably be in breech of the WR guidelines.
Γειά σας


----------



## ireney

Mod's note: Any question _closely _related to the original one and, of course, any clarification are most certainly welcomed


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> I will make a fist of it,...


 
Pending approval of course from a native speaker.


----------



## shawnee

Αφού υπάρχει ακόμα καλή διάθεση για δεσ’τε τη σημερινή μου προσπάθεια:

Η γραφικότητα των νησιών ταίριασε πάρα πολύ με τα αισθητικά γούστα των δυτικών περιηγητών του δέκα ένατου αιώνα.


----------



## Akritas

shawnee said:


> Αφού υπάρχει ακόμα καλή διάθεση για δεσ’τε τη σημερινή μου προσπάθεια:
> 
> Η γραφικότητα των νησιών ταίριασε πάρα πολύ με τα αισθητικά γούστα των δυτικών περιηγητών του δέκα ένατου αιώνα.


 


I really like this rendering; the only thing I would dare alter is 'την αισθητική' instead of 'τα αισθητικά γούστα των δυτικών περιηγητών', as I feel that that the former expresses better what was 'in' and more accepted, whereas the latter shows perhaps a degree of subjectivity (what was accepted amongst the travellers only).


----------



## Librarian44

What about:
Τα νησιά ικανοποιούσαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό την προτίμηση που ο 19ος αιώνας έτρεφε για το γραφικό (or γραφικό στοιχείο).

I wouldn't narrow it down to the travellers, who are usually referred to as "ξένοι περιηγητές", not "δυτικοί".
Moreover I would go for the form "19ου αιώνα", not "δέκατου ένατου" (which is the correct form, not "δέκα ένατου").
Το γραφικό (or γραφικό στοιχείο) is an established term in philosophy (aesthetics).


----------



## shawnee

I have noted both Akritas and Librarian posts with interest and have learned much from the exercise. If I have understood correctly both advise avoiding mention of the travellers, which is fine with me. The only reason it was there was because my very next sentence refers to Edward Lear (one such traveller) Librarian’s answer is most informative, as it is closer to my original intention as I would have thought possible. 
Με μεγάλο ευχαριστό.


----------

